# Cabelas_Dangerous_Hunts_2011_USA_REGION_LOCK_XBOX360-ZRY



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Cabelas_Dangerous_Hunts_2011_USA_REGION_LOCK_XBOX360-ZRY*
Shockingly given the title it is region locked US only. No word of a European release and given the history of the series it might not be wise to expect it.

Not the first Cabelas game this year ( *Cabelas.North.American.Adventure.USA-XBOX360* taking that honour) but an interesting looking one. A story of a sort is present apparently but my thoughts run to a great head to head FPS type experience over the actual game.
Looking around it seems to support, although seemingly not require, a nice looking (those of us in the nes zapper generation anyhow) rifle type "light gun"





(if your first thoughts ran towards silent scope you are among friends).
It apparently can be found by itself for about $50 USD.

Blurb

* Features the groundbreaking Top Shot Elite, the first-of-its-kind wireless controller for next gen console hardware, operating with 2.4GHz wireless technology in coordination with a sensor bar and high-sensitivity camera (all included)
* Top Shot Elite Controller features pump-action reload and an adjustable stock to fit gamers of all sizes
* The controller scope features a red lens filter that gives players a different perspective on the environment, exposing hidden animal tracks and blood trails
* Epic story of drama and survival as players face kill-or-be-killed scenarios deep in the wild
* Includes next-generation shooting galleries featuring hot-seat, multi-stage and head-to-head multiplayer options

The controller is made by the same people that do guitar hero so there may well be other games to use it in the future.

*Boxart*





*Video (might be the wii, has footage of the controllers though)*



*NFO*

```
Cabelas_Dangerous_Hunts_2011_USA_REGION_LOCK_XBOX360-ZRY

2010-10-29

NTSC-U
```


----------

